# New game.....Story



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

Okay, this is a story....It is a game..... so, the rules are, you post one word and somebody else will post the next word, the word has to make sense to the one before, so, there will be one word after another and that makes a story. I shall start with the first word....

Monday.....


----------



## Shamrock (22 Aug 2006)

sucks.
Sorry, it's the pessimist in me.  I'll try again.


Monday afternoon...


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

monday afternoon, when......


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

I


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

Monday afternoon when I.....


----------



## perry (22 Aug 2006)

decided


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2006)

Monday afternoon, when i decided HoM.......


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

And


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

monday afternoon, when i decided to


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

Monday afternoon, when I decide, to have lunch, I......


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

Monday afternoon, when I decide, to have lunch, I thought


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> Monday afternoon, when I decide, to have lunch, I thought



I shall.....


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

I shall have


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

warspite said:
			
		

> I shall have



peanut butter and jelly sandwich but......


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

I


----------



## Ammogod (22 Aug 2006)

did'nt


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

have


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

have


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

any


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Aug 2006)

food


----------



## bonitabelle (22 Aug 2006)

so


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

I


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

went


----------



## Ammogod (22 Aug 2006)

hungry


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

but


----------



## Jamie.Young (22 Aug 2006)

she


----------



## Ammogod (22 Aug 2006)

wasn't


----------



## WebAddict (22 Aug 2006)

dressed '


----------



## warspite (22 Aug 2006)

so


----------



## fbr2o75 (22 Aug 2006)

we


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Aug 2006)

went


----------



## bonitabelle (22 Aug 2006)

to


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

the


----------



## fbr2o75 (22 Aug 2006)

kitchen


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

cooked


----------



## marshall sl (22 Aug 2006)

twenty


----------



## MacIsaac (22 Aug 2006)

three


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

cans of.....


----------



## marshall sl (22 Aug 2006)

bully beef


----------



## snowy (22 Aug 2006)

and see.....


----------



## snowy (23 Aug 2006)

The consequences I......


----------



## Ammogod (23 Aug 2006)

wish


----------



## WebAddict (23 Aug 2006)

birds


----------



## MacIsaac (23 Aug 2006)

would


----------



## Ammogod (23 Aug 2006)

stop


----------



## snowy (23 Aug 2006)

singing and....


----------



## marshall sl (23 Aug 2006)

crapping


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Aug 2006)

on


----------



## c.jacob (23 Aug 2006)

my


----------



## Black Watch (23 Aug 2006)

head


----------



## snowy (24 Aug 2006)

:threat: where is my M50?.....


----------



## Black Watch (25 Aug 2006)

I


----------



## Quag (25 Aug 2006)

then


----------



## c.jacob (25 Aug 2006)

went


----------



## Rice0031 (25 Aug 2006)

out the door


----------



## Black Watch (25 Aug 2006)

and went at Ned's


----------



## c.jacob (26 Aug 2006)

to


----------



## Black Watch (26 Aug 2006)

advocate


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Aug 2006)

against


----------



## Black Watch (26 Aug 2006)

wild nudity at


----------



## Black Watch (26 Aug 2006)

CFB Borden


----------



## Quag (26 Aug 2006)

. (end of sentence)


----------



## JBP (26 Aug 2006)

The


----------



## Black Watch (26 Aug 2006)

RSM told me to


----------



## Burrows (27 Aug 2006)

stop


----------



## c.jacob (27 Aug 2006)

tugging


----------



## Burrows (27 Aug 2006)

on


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Aug 2006)

my


----------



## MARS2INF (27 Aug 2006)

mouse


----------



## Quag (27 Aug 2006)

because


----------



## Burrows (27 Aug 2006)

it


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

hurts, and


----------



## rmacqueen (27 Aug 2006)

only


----------



## navymich (27 Aug 2006)

sailors


----------



## Korus (27 Aug 2006)

go


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

naked in


----------



## c.jacob (27 Aug 2006)

the


----------



## MARS2INF (27 Aug 2006)

steamroom.


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Aug 2006)

Next


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

Lt Col. Bloggins


----------



## BernDawg (27 Aug 2006)

Loudly proclaimed.


----------



## c.jacob (27 Aug 2006)

I have a


----------



## MARS2INF (27 Aug 2006)

swollen


----------



## rmacqueen (27 Aug 2006)

head


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Aug 2006)

up


----------



## JBP (27 Aug 2006)

the


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

parade square


----------



## c.jacob (27 Aug 2006)

so


----------



## Black Watch (27 Aug 2006)

I went to the vault and


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

grabbed a


----------



## Black Watch (28 Aug 2006)

c7 and a


----------



## Rice0031 (28 Aug 2006)

plumber's


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

truck


----------



## tux_teh_crusher (28 Aug 2006)

so i could


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

keep


----------



## tux_teh_crusher (28 Aug 2006)

up my


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

work ethic


----------



## Black Watch (28 Aug 2006)

with a brand new


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

super fun


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

squirt-gun factory


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

supplying


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

Lego


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

and


----------



## bojangles (28 Aug 2006)

rubber duck.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

housing


----------



## Black Watch (28 Aug 2006)

for all


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2006)

the good


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

and a bit of evil


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

tasting


----------



## Black Watch (28 Aug 2006)

like soap . (end of sentence)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

Billy


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

goats


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

eat


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

army.ca trolls


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2006)

with vigor


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

and ketchup


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

while


----------



## c.jacob (28 Aug 2006)

I


----------



## rmacqueen (28 Aug 2006)

watched


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

snowballs


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

bombarded


----------



## Rice0031 (28 Aug 2006)

fiercely


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

causing


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Aug 2006)

External


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

damage


----------



## c.jacob (28 Aug 2006)

to


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (28 Aug 2006)

everyone's


----------



## George Wallace (28 Aug 2006)

bloody


----------



## navymich (28 Aug 2006)

Caesar


----------



## Black Watch (28 Aug 2006)

so I caught fire because


----------



## warspite (28 Aug 2006)

I felt


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

so hot


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

and then


----------



## goodform (29 Aug 2006)

I saw


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

her standing there


----------



## Black Watch (29 Aug 2006)

then I saw the sign


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

for


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

free


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

fresh


----------



## goodform (29 Aug 2006)

all you can eat


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

cactus.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

skin


----------



## Black Watch (29 Aug 2006)

. (end of sentence) Yummy! I yelled


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

I wish I


----------



## p_imbeault (29 Aug 2006)

was a


----------



## tux_teh_crusher (29 Aug 2006)

oscar meyer wiener


----------



## p_imbeault (29 Aug 2006)

cause if I was


----------



## snowy (29 Aug 2006)

you....


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

would never


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

get enough


----------



## tux_teh_crusher (29 Aug 2006)

artificial meat


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

into


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

your


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

gullet


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

or else


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

terrible


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

things


----------



## wookie11 (29 Aug 2006)

might


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

inevitably


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

fall


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

from


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

the sky


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

. (end of sentence)
I really better


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

forget


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

and forgive


----------



## therev (29 Aug 2006)

many sins


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

of


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2006)

Grand


----------



## Quag (29 Aug 2006)

larceny


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

and


----------



## therev (29 Aug 2006)

stupidity


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

The story so far:

_Monday afternoon when I decided to have lunch, I thought I shall have peanut butter and jelly sandwich but I didn’t have any food so I went hungry but she wasn’t dressed so we went to the kitchen, cooked twenty three cans of bully beef and see the consequences. I wish birds would stop singing and crapping on my head.  Where is my M50? I then went out the door and went at Ned’s to advocate against wild nudity at CFB Borden.  The RSM told me to stop tugging on my mouse because it hurts and only sailors go naked in the steamroom. Next, Lt Col Bloggins loudly proclaimed I have a swollen head up the parade square.  So I went to the vault and a C7 and a plumber’s truck so I could keep up my work ethic with a brand new super fun squirt gun factory supplying Lego and rubber duck housing for all the good and a bit of evil tasting like soap.  Billy goats eat army.ca trolls with vigor and ketchup while I watched snowballs bombarded fiercely causing external damage to everyone’s bloody caesar so I caught fire because I felt so hot and then I saw her standing there then I saw the sign for free fresh all you can eat cactus skin.  Yummy! I yelled.  I wish I was an oscar meyer wiener cause if I was you would never get enough artificial meat into your gullet or else terrible things might inevitably fall from the sky.  I really better forget and forgive many sins of grand larceny and stupidity... _


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

or else


----------



## Black Watch (29 Aug 2006)

Then RSM went back at


----------



## Rhibwolf (29 Aug 2006)

me, insisting that I live an immoral life.  I thought he said immortal, so I


----------



## Black Watch (29 Aug 2006)

told him "thank you sir" and


----------



## bojangles (29 Aug 2006)

he proceeded to


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

hit me repeatedly


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

with a giant


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

cucumber


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

sandwich


----------



## p_imbeault (29 Aug 2006)

but it was fun because I love cucumbers


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2006)

but the bread was soggy


----------



## Jamie.Young (29 Aug 2006)

so I put on my blue  Swede shoes and danced the blues...


----------



## c.jacob (29 Aug 2006)

all night long


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Aug 2006)

.(End Sentence)

The RSM didn't much appreciate


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Aug 2006)

someone farting


----------



## warspite (29 Aug 2006)

when the


----------



## Korus (29 Aug 2006)

cactus skins


----------



## BernDawg (29 Aug 2006)

lit up the night.


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Aug 2006)

[New paragraph]

And that is what I call


----------



## Korus (30 Aug 2006)

a sticky situation.


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Aug 2006)

However,


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

the show must go on so


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Aug 2006)

give me just one moment whilst I


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

arm the


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Aug 2006)

extremely


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

lethal an dangerous


----------



## Rice0031 (30 Aug 2006)

super


----------



## snowy (30 Aug 2006)

powerful, one in a million....


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2006)

fun ray


----------



## therev (30 Aug 2006)

to light up


----------



## JBP (30 Aug 2006)

Toronto


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

in 2025 after


----------



## Korus (30 Aug 2006)

the space monkeys


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

and deck apes


----------



## c.jacob (30 Aug 2006)

can


----------



## Rhibwolf (30 Aug 2006)

the three hundred pounds of fruits and vegetables left over from the


----------



## Korus (30 Aug 2006)

fourth world war


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

in Toronto caused by the


----------



## Black Watch (30 Aug 2006)

RSM's hanger.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

Sadly, but honestly


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

and a bit mysteriously too,


----------



## c.jacob (30 Aug 2006)

but


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

then


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

suddenly


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

out of no where


----------



## c.jacob (30 Aug 2006)

came


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

the fun police


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

and


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

the fun police dogs


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

barking as they ate


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

the fun police cats


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2006)

In front of the fun ray


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

hot tub which


----------



## Black Watch (30 Aug 2006)

was RSM's own.


----------



## Jamie.Young (30 Aug 2006)

The Millennium Falcon....


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

dropped a


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Aug 2006)

steaming


----------



## MARS2INF (30 Aug 2006)

wookie


----------



## Korus (30 Aug 2006)

right


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

on a


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

smurf who immediately hollered


----------



## navymich (30 Aug 2006)

"according to Annex B, appendix III, paragraph 2c, you


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

are quilty of


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

harvesting carrots


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

without a


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Aug 2006)

plate, cup or


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

the required fully atomatic


----------



## armyrules (30 Aug 2006)

cheese grater


----------



## warspite (30 Aug 2006)

made of


----------



## p_imbeault (30 Aug 2006)

flame retardant


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

chinese made


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

orangutans.


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Aug 2006)

The building


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Aug 2006)

having been


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

re-upholstered


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Aug 2006)

by camels


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Aug 2006)

had a distinctive


----------



## armyrules (31 Aug 2006)

taste to it, it smells like


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

cherry pie


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

a la mode


----------



## MARS2INF (31 Aug 2006)

on a melmac plate.


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

Alas,


----------



## Rhibwolf (31 Aug 2006)

since they took melmac off the shelves,


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

I no longer


----------



## Quag (31 Aug 2006)

talked


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

to


----------



## c.jacob (31 Aug 2006)

anyone


----------



## Sig_Des (31 Aug 2006)

with a


----------



## Korus (31 Aug 2006)

large


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

nose


----------



## BernDawg (31 Aug 2006)

Cause ya know what they say!


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

Then


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

Ralph


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

saw


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

the horizon


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

which


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

looked


----------



## Korus (31 Aug 2006)

strangely


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

like the


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

scene from


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Aug 2006)

Gone with the Wind.


----------



## therev (31 Aug 2006)

Miss Scarlett


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

Professor Plum and Colonel Mustard,


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Aug 2006)

went up the Kyber


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

with RSM, the CO, the chaplain and Chucl Norris


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Aug 2006)

to modify the


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

face


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

of


----------



## c.jacob (31 Aug 2006)

the


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

irritating


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Aug 2006)

man from


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

a far away place


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

where shipside-gray paint


----------



## warspite (31 Aug 2006)

is standard


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Aug 2006)

on our big


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

red, Tai-Wan made


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

Barbie convertible (Ken doll not included)


----------



## armyrules (31 Aug 2006)

The weird man is the passenger seat said,


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

"Well, you don't seem to be from


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

army.ca, yet


----------



## Black Watch (31 Aug 2006)

but I have seen you at CFB


----------



## boehm (31 Aug 2006)

Kingston pretending to be Jimmy!"


----------



## Rice0031 (31 Aug 2006)

So then I says to Maybel, I says:


----------



## armyrules (31 Aug 2006)

We ain't in Kansas anymore!! Then she replied :


----------



## navymich (31 Aug 2006)

"but dress regs don't allow ruby slippers", so


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

I then loudly said


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

ahem. my dear


----------



## warspite (1 Sep 2006)

tomorrow may never come


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

but we


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Sep 2006)

went to


----------



## therev (1 Sep 2006)

the lagoon in Colwood...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Sep 2006)

to see


----------



## c.jacob (1 Sep 2006)

the


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

super secret


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

area 52


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

which is not


----------



## therev (1 Sep 2006)

super secret


----------



## patrick666 (1 Sep 2006)

but full of


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

cheese


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2006)

whiz


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Sep 2006)

colored clothing


----------



## warspite (1 Sep 2006)

made of


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

recycled paper


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Sep 2006)

Which, to my suprise...


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Sep 2006)

really isn't as


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

Smelly


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Sep 2006)

or runny


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2006)

as Sig_Des led me to believe, in fact


----------



## Jordan Schulz (1 Sep 2006)

darth vader


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Sep 2006)

and Big Bad John


----------



## c.jacob (1 Sep 2006)

were


----------



## Korus (1 Sep 2006)

skipping Merrily along


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

with RSM and Mud recce man


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Sep 2006)

while listening to


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (1 Sep 2006)

Engilbert Humperdink


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

's greatest hits


----------



## big bad john (1 Sep 2006)

over and over


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

and Yellow submarine


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Sep 2006)

with a hip hop beat.


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

"What is this thing", I then ask


----------



## warspite (1 Sep 2006)

then out of nowhere I heard


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Sep 2006)

the RSM yell


----------



## navymich (1 Sep 2006)

"Macqueen!  Who let you


----------



## warspite (1 Sep 2006)

fire that


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Sep 2006)

banana


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Sep 2006)

with no BFA


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Sep 2006)

!" Macqueen responded with "Sir it was


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Sep 2006)

a jar of strawberry jam!"


----------



## c.jacob (1 Sep 2006)

.(end sentence)

The RSM


----------



## Black Watch (1 Sep 2006)

"stand at attention, you pink


----------



## FightingIrish (1 Sep 2006)

faced


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Sep 2006)

mouth-breathing


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

reccesigpig


----------



## Quag (2 Sep 2006)

with your


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Sep 2006)

humongously overgrown


----------



## Ammogod (2 Sep 2006)

ears and your


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

triple chin and your kevlar


----------



## Centurian1985 (2 Sep 2006)

boots


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

that momma said would make


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

her proud!" I then realized


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

for no apparent reason


----------



## Ammogod (2 Sep 2006)

that moma would always be proud of her little


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

whatever I am


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Sep 2006)

. END OF SENTENCE

But what is it exactly that I am?


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

Philosophically speaking


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

I am some sort of "rational" thing witch


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Sep 2006)

can change at whims


----------



## warspite (2 Sep 2006)

to conquer all who


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Sep 2006)

dare


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

question


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Sep 2006)

my impeccable


----------



## warspite (2 Sep 2006)

bunny slippers


----------



## therev (2 Sep 2006)

. (end sentence)

Invitations


----------



## snowy (2 Sep 2006)

may be....


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

forthcoming


----------



## pylon (2 Sep 2006)

provided you are tested


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

and proven to have a heart and


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

working


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

naval


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

hatred


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

in regards to all things


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

good and green


----------



## patrick666 (2 Sep 2006)

that comes from


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

a box lunch


----------



## rink_rat (2 Sep 2006)

.

And as my old pappy used to say,


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

"if you ain't


----------



## pylon (2 Sep 2006)

beating


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Sep 2006)

an OS


----------



## c.jacob (2 Sep 2006)

Then you ain't


----------



## snowy (2 Sep 2006)

good....


----------



## warspite (2 Sep 2006)

enough


----------



## armyrules (2 Sep 2006)

to


----------



## Sheerin (2 Sep 2006)

wear


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Sep 2006)

an army uniform


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

with a blue t-shirt


----------



## big bad john (2 Sep 2006)

and ballet slippers


----------



## armyrules (2 Sep 2006)

Then you will walk


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

down the C7 range with your standard issued


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Sep 2006)

pink tutu


----------



## armyrules (2 Sep 2006)

and your purple polka dotted parka and you look down range and notice a...


----------



## Black Watch (2 Sep 2006)

big, fat and beautiful


----------



## Jack O. (2 Sep 2006)

2nd Lt.


----------



## armyrules (2 Sep 2006)

wearing a green tunique and two pairs of


----------



## warspite (2 Sep 2006)

wool


----------



## navymich (2 Sep 2006)

petticoats trimmed with


----------



## warspite (2 Sep 2006)

gold


----------



## snowy (3 Sep 2006)

..(end of sentence)

As far as I can remember....


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

there has never


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2006)

been such guy on Army.ca, but


----------



## snowy (3 Sep 2006)

You never.....


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

assume


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

safely, or often that


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

when


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Sep 2006)

the mountains


----------



## snowy (3 Sep 2006)

seem...


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Sep 2006)

tinged in


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

clumps of brown sugar with


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

goey


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

maple syrup


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

being licked by goats


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

who were


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Sep 2006)

wearing sigs badges.


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

The next day....


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

shortly after 10 o'clock soup,


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

was interrupted


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2006)

by RSM, I tehn went up


----------



## patrick666 (3 Sep 2006)

a mountain to fetch a


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Sep 2006)

rare


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

breed of


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Sep 2006)

soon-to-be-extinct


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Sep 2006)

hard-working naval types (That's the rare kind, you see)


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Sep 2006)

Surprised


----------



## 1Good_Woman (3 Sep 2006)

touching up their army green nail polish


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Sep 2006)

As they couldn't wear CADPAT


----------



## Black Watch (3 Sep 2006)

the boatswain wnt to argue with RSM that


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (3 Sep 2006)

his jockey was drunk of the moonshine


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

made in the Officers' Head with


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

the coxn and


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

jello pudding that


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

tasted like


----------



## BernDawg (3 Sep 2006)

Boot Black.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

That's when Big Bird and


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Sep 2006)

the unicorn


----------



## big bad john (3 Sep 2006)

ran away


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Sep 2006)

to join


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

the Cape Breton Liberation Army


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

and rose to the rank of


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

Super Hero, aka


----------



## big bad john (3 Sep 2006)

Mike Bobbitt


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

. (end sentance)

The CSIS agent


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

in charge of the beans


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

responded by


----------



## c.jacob (3 Sep 2006)

saying


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

"where for art thou" and pointing at


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

some yuppies and


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

puppies and


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

lovable guppies


----------



## 1Good_Woman (3 Sep 2006)

before taking a swig of the red elixir and slipping into the tiny little door after that elusive white rabbit he kept seeing. (yeah, I know, more than one word... so sue me!)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

Oddly, the peanuts on the


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Sep 2006)

Venezuelan


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

car


----------



## BernDawg (3 Sep 2006)

stank like


----------



## navymich (3 Sep 2006)

the-story-that-wouldn't-end (LOL)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

also known as


----------



## armyrules (3 Sep 2006)

the little story that had no absolute


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

defining meaning or


----------



## p_imbeault (3 Sep 2006)

real plot


----------



## armyrules (3 Sep 2006)

but we all enjoy writing our little blurbs because


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

no one ever


----------



## armyrules (3 Sep 2006)

really gives a Sxxx what we say anyways but I digress... gazes into the distance


----------



## warspite (3 Sep 2006)

...(Insert sad thoughtful music here)....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (3 Sep 2006)

Of course, historically


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Sep 2006)

the Nazis


----------



## armyrules (3 Sep 2006)

thought of our opinion as


----------



## Sheerin (4 Sep 2006)

as they thought of women's undergarments


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

: in need of more lace, and less wear.


----------



## c.jacob (4 Sep 2006)

but


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Sep 2006)

,like the sands in the hourglass,


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Sep 2006)

we get clogged


----------



## BernDawg (4 Sep 2006)

from eating IMP's


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

that taste like


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Sep 2006)

old musty


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Sep 2006)

ham steak and mustard sauce


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Sep 2006)

oatmeal crisp with plenty of


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Sep 2006)

dirt


----------



## rmacqueen (4 Sep 2006)

and growser


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

sour milk


----------



## 1Good_Woman (4 Sep 2006)

. (new paragraph -- is this one ever going to end?!)


----------



## Black Watch (4 Sep 2006)

The next day, CO, RSM, the coxsn and Chuck Norris went to


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

go and


----------



## c.jacob (4 Sep 2006)

get


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

the ending for this story.


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

Though, however unlikely,


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (4 Sep 2006)

it would NEVER


----------



## c.jacob (4 Sep 2006)

end


----------



## Koenigsegg (4 Sep 2006)

. Because this


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

is the


----------



## Koenigsegg (4 Sep 2006)

song that


----------



## Black Watch (4 Sep 2006)

my daddy used to


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

describe


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

way back


----------



## Black Watch (4 Sep 2006)

in the 50's, whent the soviets


----------



## 1Good_Woman (4 Sep 2006)

were collecting Legos to build a wall in Germany


----------



## warspite (4 Sep 2006)

in order to


----------



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

disguise


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

pink bubblegum


----------



## 1Good_Woman (4 Sep 2006)

tutus


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Sep 2006)

after


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Sep 2006)

receiving

(aside: I spend way too much time watching this thread.)


----------



## warspite (5 Sep 2006)

intelligence that...
(Aside: same here)


----------



## 1Good_Woman (5 Sep 2006)

they would be issued weapons to match! (and yes, I too admit a weird amusement with this thread..!)


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Sep 2006)

Then, after passing out in the RSM's lap


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2006)

Sig_Des took


----------



## 1Good_Woman (5 Sep 2006)

a big swig of 151!


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Sep 2006)

Falling backwards


----------



## warspite (5 Sep 2006)

on to


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (5 Sep 2006)

10 tacks


----------



## Rice0031 (5 Sep 2006)

cleverly laid by NavyMich


----------



## 1Good_Woman (5 Sep 2006)

which required immediate medical attention due to


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Sep 2006)

overwhelming sea sickness


----------



## big bad john (5 Sep 2006)

turning green


----------



## warspite (5 Sep 2006)

and keeling


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Sep 2006)

his grandmothers


----------



## BernDawg (5 Sep 2006)

bloomers


----------



## c.jacob (5 Sep 2006)

on


----------



## warspite (5 Sep 2006)

top of


----------



## Black Watch (5 Sep 2006)

RSM's shoulders


----------



## 1Good_Woman (5 Sep 2006)

. (end of sentence)


----------



## scoutfinch (5 Sep 2006)

"What have I done???" he whimpered before he


----------



## warspite (5 Sep 2006)

went and


----------



## 1Good_Woman (5 Sep 2006)

got granny's knickers from the RSM's shoulders before


----------



## Sheerin (5 Sep 2006)

the pigeon in the tree


----------



## Black Watch (5 Sep 2006)

flew over and took a bite of boatswain's


----------



## c.jacob (5 Sep 2006)

big


----------



## Black Watch (5 Sep 2006)

juicy


----------



## Sheerin (5 Sep 2006)

Icelandic


----------



## warspite (6 Sep 2006)

hat


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

I wnt back to the kitchen and I found RSM and Chuck Norris


----------



## BernDawg (6 Sep 2006)

beating the crap out of...


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

Rice0031.


----------



## patrick666 (6 Sep 2006)

he was crying like a


----------



## Chewie (6 Sep 2006)

newly minted officer that none would salute.


----------



## warspite (6 Sep 2006)

But then...


----------



## 1Good_Woman (6 Sep 2006)

his momma called to say he'd


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

forgot his newly ironed skivvies so she


----------



## warspite (6 Sep 2006)

went and


----------



## 1Good_Woman (6 Sep 2006)

delivered them


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

to the


----------



## Sheerin (6 Sep 2006)

Fortress of Solitude


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Sep 2006)

where he


----------



## armyrules (6 Sep 2006)

picked them up and took a loving..


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

cute, but chubby girl who


----------



## 1Good_Woman (6 Sep 2006)

was the RSM's little sister and happened to like soldiers who go commando!


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Sep 2006)

Meanwhile, back on board the


----------



## navymich (6 Sep 2006)

Good Ship Lollypop


----------



## armyrules (7 Sep 2006)

The master seaman says to the


----------



## Black Watch (7 Sep 2006)

gunner: "did you ever asked yourself why


----------



## warspite (7 Sep 2006)

there never is


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (7 Sep 2006)

toliet paper at supper when


----------



## patrick666 (7 Sep 2006)

everybody is waiting to


----------



## boehm (7 Sep 2006)

make room for seconds?"


----------



## Sheerin (7 Sep 2006)

The XO


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Sep 2006)

and Bosn


----------



## warspite (7 Sep 2006)

then went


----------



## rmacqueen (7 Sep 2006)

up the hill to fetch


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Sep 2006)

some exquisitely


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

fine ending to a story.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2006)

And a request for 'closure' has been made.

So endeth the lesson.

LOCKED


----------

